# Need 3 separate weeks in Pompano/Lauderdale area Starting 1/26, 2/2 and 2/9



## Eudemis (Jan 15, 2019)

Trying to do this as a single post in hopes that it will be less confusing. Looking for 3 individual weeks in the Broward County (Fort Lauderdale/Pompano Beach/Hollywood/Deerfield) or possibly Palm County areas. Everything is flexible (size unit/locations) except the Saturday start dates for weeks beginning 1/26, 2/2 and 2/9. If you have any one of these weeks available please start a conversation with me. (I am able to be your backup renter - if you would like to keep it listed at your dream price for up to 48 hrs of the start date, this is not a problem.)


----------



## Eudemis (Jan 16, 2019)

Down to needing the weeks starting 1/26 and 2/9.


----------



## DRIless (Jan 16, 2019)

Eudemis said:


> Down to needing the weeks starting 1/26 and 2/9.


Vacation Village at Weston - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL
1BR4  1/26 and 2/9   $698/week


----------



## Eudemis (Jan 16, 2019)

That's a very nice property but so far west (Alligator Alley) that things on US 1 (Lauderdale/Pompano) are an hour roundtrip. Would like something east of I-95.


----------



## DRIless (Jan 18, 2019)

Eudemis said:


> That's a very nice property but so far west (Alligator Alley) that things on US 1 (Lauderdale/Pompano) are an hour roundtrip. Would like something east of I-95.





DRIless said:


> Vacation Village at Weston - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL
> 1BR4  1/26 and 2/9   $698/week



You are right on both counts!  Wouldn't you like one week there?


----------



## Eudemis (Jan 18, 2019)

Tempting and if I had a helicopter to get around, I'd bite. Alas, I'll have a rental car from Thrifty.


----------



## Eudemis (Jan 24, 2019)

Still need the remaining 2/9 week.


----------

